
Who Has the World's No. 1 Economy? Not the U.S - mleonhard
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-10-18/who-has-the-world-s-no-1-economy-not-the-u-s
======
nabla9
Measured by GDP (PPP) in 2016 China was the largest economy, EU was the second
, US was the third.

It's important to consider EU as economy because EU negotiates trade deals as
single entity.

Brexit makes US second again, I think.

------
cdancette
TLDR: it's China

